# Stainless steel screw kits?



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Sup guys,

I was just curious about what people thought of stainless steel screw kits. I baby my MF2. I hardly drive it outside and I still have a little rust on my screws. Because of this I was thinking of getting a stainless steel screw kit from rcscrews.com because I am going to race a west olive next year. They prob is I don't know if they are softer or harder that stock screws.

What are your opinions?

-Dustin :dude:


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Dustin 

Stainless steel screws are harder than steel. :thumbsup:


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

My suggestion is to don't do it. The Stainless steel screws are too soft IMHO. I have ordered sets for my GS Storm and my MF1 from RCScrews and HexHead. I prefer the screws from HexHead, they seem to be stronger. I haven't snapped any of them or rounded them out. 

http://www.hexcrews.com/


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

My opinion - They make good Eye Candy. But I don't believe they are stronger, if they are stronger then they are more brittle. I had never broken an upper shock mount screw until I put the Stainless steel screws on mine.


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

I never realy understood the push for stainless screws in RC. Unless you know the grade stainless your not even sure if there good or bad for using in this application. Depending on the grade it might snap easily or be realy soft. So not knowing that all you get is a screw that does not rust.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

If I even get stainless steel screws, I will probebly get them from RC Screws: rcscrews.com


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

I've got rcscrewz on my pro 4. I haven't had a REAL crash since I got them so I can't tell you how strong they are, but they look wicked nice.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

"Stainless _IS_ brittle" That's a fact!

Later, Bret


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea but dustin u got to think about it, stainless steel maybe softer but we aren't exactly running at hight speed like gas so any hit we take will be less severe, also if u do buy them and they are bad u alway have all the steel screwz as replacements, in my opionon i'd say go for cause the next time i have some spare cash i'm gonna :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

